# Rally protocol



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi All,

I have just read the thread on 'What do you do' and found this most useful as we have not 'dipped our toes' yet, our first will be at the Shepton Mallet Rally, however this is with water and leccy!

Anyway besides how you cope without leccy etc.. what is the protocol, is there one? - where do you go, what happens etc..

We are looking forward to meeting fellow MH's, although nervous as we are oh sooooo green and know nothing apart from what we have read on this site.

I would like an insight as to what happens etc..

we will be doing more of the 'easy' rallies i.e. with mod cons and ensuring we speak to more of you that do the wild camp variety, prior to trying any wildcamping.


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Steve / Sara

No set protacol just go enjoy yourself if you want to sit in your own van & look out the window fine !!

If you want to take a walk around and see other vans fine
You just take every thing at your own pace 
The marshalls may even have an ice breaker quize 
The main thing is just enjoy


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks,

When you arrive do you head for anything in particular? or drive around until you find somewhere you think suitable?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi jam35007

Protocol? wot's that? :lol: 

Well, there are rallies and there are rallies, lots of different protocols. A MHF rally isn't at all like a CC rally or a MCC rally - and a MHF show rally (like Shepton) is slightly different than a non-show rally.

So that's really got you confused now eh? :wink: 

Lets deal with Shepton (or other show rallies).
When you arrive at the showground gate, you'll show your ticket to the security staff and they'll tell you how to find your camping area. Once you arrive at the camping area (look out for the MHF banners) you'll find a marshall waiting around in a yellow waistcoat (usually me if it's raining or freezing  ). One important protocol - if you arrive late or have any change of plan, ring the marshalls and tell them. We don't really want to stand out in the rain late at night waiting for someone to turn up then find out they've decided not to come until the following day.

The marshall will tell you where to park, where the WC dump, water supply, loos, shop, entertainment etc. is located. Once you're parked up you're free to do whatever you want. The only thing we expect rally attendees to do is report to the marshalls when you arrive and say goodbye when you leave, the rest is up to you. If you want to socialise then please do so, if you prefer to sit back in the van and keep your own company that's fine too, no-one will pressure you to do anything.

The best plan is to introduce yourselves to the occupants of the vans immediately around you (if they don't get you first), maybe you might make some new friends. Shepton show is an indoor affair due to the time of year and you'll no doubt want to spend some time browsing (or even buying if you're feeling flushed), if you need some advice on what to buy or who to buy it from there'll be lots of friendly and knowledgeable folk to ask camped all around you.

In the evenings you may want to go to the free entertainment or just have a drink in the bar. Usually the rally staff at the show will spend some time in the bar during the evening and all the MHF campers are invited to join them for a drink if they wish. It's a good opportunity to meet other members in an informal atmosphere.

During the day when you're not in the show, take a walk around the camping area and have a chat with the other members or come and have a chat with the rally staff (beware, they'll try to sell you things like raffle tickets, window stickers and keyrings), you'll find most of them friendly and keen to chat. If you have a dog there'll be lots of others around (motorhomers seem to have an affinity with dogs).

I'm getting writers block now, so when you get to Shepton, come and ask me (or one of the rally staff) what the protocol is for other types of rally, if I have to sum it up in a word, the word would be "informal". :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Most important thing to remember is the 20' rule. It is there for your safety.
Unfortunately, if you intend to observe the rule you would not go to the Peterborough show.
Gerry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve & Sara 

well the first thing that happens is we have a meeting & throw all the keys in the middle, then.....

oops, wrong club :lol: 8) 


seriously, though, you just do what you like - there may be activities, but don't bother if you don't want to. No problems 8)


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey,

All my my mates laughed when I told them we were buying a MH. They all told me it was for Swingers and dont go to the Adult only sites unless you want to make new intimate friends !!!

I have no idea how true this may be - all i know is that you only do what you want to and No is No !!!

LOL

PS what is the 20' rule ???


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: 

20FT - distance between units normally enforced at Caravan Club and Camping & Caravan Club sites for fire safety purposes; at rallies it varies according to where people park? Park up at an aire in France or at some german stellpatz it will be less! :roll:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Most important thing to remember is the 20' rule. It is there for your safety.
> Unfortunately, if you intend to observe the rule you would not go to the Peterborough show.
> Gerry


Hi
The twenty foot rule is the gap between you and the van either side of you, and you you camp with MHF at any show,peterborough included we observe that rule and more space if possible,like ken said,all we ask as marshals is you say hello and goodbye,the rest is your choice,just don't look for lecky at show rallies.
enjoy 
scottie.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

jam35007 said:


> PS what is the 20' rule ???


The "20' rule" isn't a rule at all, it refers to a document issued by ACCEO (the Association of Caravan and Camping Exempted Organisations) which advises it's members on various aspects of rallying. Their recommended spacing of units on a rally field is 3m (20'), it isn't a rule or a law, just a recommendation for good practice and safety.

In practice, at all show rallies (not just Peterborough) the space allocated by the organisers sometimes makes it difficult to adhere strictly to this recommendation. The marshalls always take care to arrange the motorhomes in such a way that everyone has ample space to exit in the event of an emergency and will allow as much space around every van as possible. That's why we insist on formal marshalls at all show rallies, if members were allowed to park anywhere in the camping area we'd soon have a safety hazard.

If you're going to Shepton in January and you want a hook-up, make sure you contact Clianthus ASAP if you haven't already done so as the organisers don't supply the hook-ups, we arrange them directly with the electrical contractors. This is the only show rally where we arrange for hook-ups due to the time of year when it takes place.


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

And another thing to remember you will not be the only first timer 
so you wii not be the only one who does not know what is what 
so if you can go help them to feel at ease as it says on telly

"It`s good to talk" :lol: :lol:


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

oh i intend to talk - will be like a parasite bleeding all you experienced MH's dry of all your knowledge!

LOL


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi jam35007

I think everyone has beaten me to it and explained all about rallies to you   

There are however a few things they haven't mentioned regarding show rallies. I can see from the rally list that you have already put your name on the list and contacted me regarding hook-up. I presume you have also booked with Stone Leisure as you are a confirmed attendee, however lots of new members aren't sure how to go about attending a rally so this is an ideal opportunity to explain how to do it:

1. Add your name to the MHF rally attendees list, this is at the bottom of the main page. Just follow the instructions on the individual rally write up. You will then be shown as a provisional booking and receive an e-mail telling you that you have booked. 

2. Next you book your ticket with the show organisers, you will be asked if you are with a club. Please make sure you put Motorhomefacts.com down as your club, this will also give you a £2 discount on the camping price. 

If you don't do this you will be put in General Camping and it will cost you £2 more, plus at Shepton in January your electric hook-up will be with MHF not in General camping!!

3. You then have to confirm your booking on the MHF list. You confirm your booking by following the instructions on that e-mail. Some members don't seem to get the e-mail? If that applies to you then contact the rally marshal who will be able to confirm you.

Look forward to meeting you at Shepton, I thought it may be too cold in January to do a meeting folks quiz, but perhaps I will do one?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

gaspode said:


> jam35007 said:
> 
> 
> > PS what is the 20' rule ???
> ...


Ken,
You're right, and certainly many of the clubs that have areas at the shows do ensure that vans are sited responsibly. However, there are some clubs that don't, and certainly if you are unfortunate enough to be in the general camping area, there is almost no consideration given to safety.
We were in that position last year and were shoe-horned in so tight that we could not get off site until other vans were ready to move.
Gerry


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

> spacing of units on a rally field is 3m (20'),


Erm.......do you wanna run that by me again Ken????


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Jam35007,

Rallies and meets are a great way of meeting new friends, however, the principles of health, safety and welfare are still important, for everyones safety and enjoyment.

Fire Safety Outdoors,

For MH's, read caravans.

Go to page 4 on the PDF

I have never seen a MH or a caravan saved from fire, and I have been to a few. They are a bit like thatched roofs when they get going, and I've not seen one of them saved either.

Unfortunately, some organisations do not apply the 6 metre recommendation.

Always, always, make sure that you are able to exit your pitch without hinderance, ie, not blocked in.

When on some French Aires, I have to bite my lip, and do as the Romans do. :wink: It might be tight, but I don't allow myself to be blocked in. 
The French do like to get very cosy.:wink:

HTH,

Jock.


----------

